# Biggest Snapper EVER!!!!!



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Fear not I put him back to BIG!!! 🏆


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well we know you have the pic in case you want to have a mount made. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

A little long arming and photoshopping and you’ve got yourself a monster.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Hahaha


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JoeyWelch said:


> A little long arming and photoshopping and you’ve got yourself a monster.


Aye Captn Joey!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

And you’re still ugly


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

And fat!


----------

